# Bachwasser



## Stephan96 (12. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich ist soweit fertig zur Befüllung. 
Was haltet ihr von einer Befüllung mit  sauberen Bachwasser? Gibt es da große Bedenken?


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hallo Stephan,

da kommt mir das "Wasserrecht" in den Sinn. Ich glaube, man darf nicht einfach irgendwo Wasser umleiten.


----------



## Stephan96 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Der Bach geht durch eine Wiese, welche Privatgrundstück ist! Da sollte es keiner mitbekommen. Es geht mir nur darum, ob es bedenken wegen der Wasserqualität gibt, weil so ein bach doch einiges ein kleintieren usw mit sich führt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hallo Stephan,

das kommt auf Deinen Teich an. Willst Du einen sauberen Koiteich ohne andere Lebensformen drin, dann nicht.
Willst Du einen Naturteich, dann ja. 
Du leitest Dir dann ein kleines biologiches Gleichgewicht ein. Algenfresse kleine Krebstiere, Schnecken, Pflanzensamen Leich von irgendwelchen Tieren,.. usw. 

Wenn es rechtlich OK ist, warum nicht. Schaff aber ersteinmal einen Lebensraum für Deine Teichbewohner. 

Evtl. kannst Du das Wasser auch durch den Teich leiten. Heißt, noch einen Ablauf dran und der Teich wird dauerhaft mit Frischwasser versorgt.  
Prüfe aber, ob das OK ist, ich glaube, das kann richtig Ärger geben, wenn Du Fische halten willst und das "Dreckwasser" im ehemals klaren Bach entsorgst.

Heißt , denk an alle, die nach deinem Teich kommen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Stephan96 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hallo Thomas, 

danke für deine Antwort. Mein Grundstück befindet sich woanders. Der Bach wäre also nur zu Wasser entnahme, ein durchfluß ist somit leider nicht möglich. Wie meinst du das "schaffe erstmal einen Lebensraum für deien Teichbewohner"  Mein teich fast ca.30.000 L  , eigentlcih war ein späterer Besatz mit 2-3 Kois geplant. Filteranlage usw ist vorhanden.


----------



## Napi (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hi Stephan,

hab bei mir am Grundstück vorbei auch einen Bach laufen.
Je nach Bundesland ist es Verboten Wasser aus einem Bach zu holen, bzw. darf man es mit einem Eimer entnehmen aber nicht mit einer Pumpe, Strafe bis zu 50.000€.
 Meine Tauchpumpe läuft dann in den Abendstunden, wenn ich mal nachfülle 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Stephan96 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hi Mike,

hattest du irgendwelche Probleme bezüglich Wasserqualität oder dem ganzen Getier usw was du mit in den Teich pumpst?


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hallo Stephan,

es geht nicht darum:



> Da sollte es keiner mitbekommen



und auch nicht darum:



> Probleme bezüglich Wasserqualität



Es geht darum, dass du das ökologische Gleichgewicht in deiner engeren und weiteren Umgebung störst. Lebewesen und Pflanzen dem Fließgewässer entziehst und in ein stehendes Gewässer  pumpst, wo sie nicht zu Hause sind.

Zitat aus Bürgerservice Kreis Soest


> Alle Gewässer (Flüsse, Bäche, Gräben, Seen und Teiche) sind als wichtiger Teil des ökologischen Gesamtgefüges anzusehen. Beeinträchtigungen jeder Art sind zu vermeiden.
> Besonders die fließenden Gewässer tragen dazu bei, das sich Arten erhalten bzw. wieder erholen können. Die Gewässer sorgen für einen Biotop-Verbund. Bei verschiedenen Maßnahmen hat sich immer wieder erwiesen, dass die Gewässer eine Entwicklung im Sinne der Natur stark begünstigen.



Weitere Artikel sind mit den Stichworten "Wasserentnahme aus Bach" leicht zu finden.


----------



## Gartenteich24 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hi Stephan,

ich habe mal Wasser von einem Bach verwendet, um die Erstbefüllung vorzunehmen. Allerdings habe ich das mit der Gemeinde und auch der Feuerwehr abgestimmt. Insgesamt war die Rennerei so groß, dass ich das heute wohl nicht mehr machen würde. Von der Qualität und allem war es auf jeden Fall super, aber das kommt wohl auch auf die Quelle an


----------



## Napi (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Hi Stephan,

bezüglich der Wasserqualität hab ich keine Probleme, alles bestens. 
Und wegen dem Getier was mit rein kommt und sich vermehrt mach ich mir auch keinen Kopf, meine Kois freuen sich wenn sie was zum Gründeln haben und es ist alle mal Wertvoller wie die meisten Pelltes für teures Geld.
Das einzige worauf ich schaue ist die Temp. weil der Bach schon einges kälter ist wie der Teich.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachwasser*

Servus

Bei Koi, eigentlich bei jedem Teich, würde ich nicht nur auf die Temperatur achten 

Könnt Ihr sicherstellen wie es um die Wasserqualität steht ... 

Wir messen mit Tröpfchentest ziemlich viel aus, daß es unseren Fischen gut geht und dann geht man so sorglos damit um ...
noch dazu wenn die Entnahme auch noch verboten ist ...

Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln ...

Die paar Euros, im Vergleich zu den Gesamtkosten eines Teiches, können es nicht ausmachen um den Teich mit Leitungs- oder Brunnenwasser (wenn die Qualität stimmt) zu füllen.


----------

